
Sandvine Cancels Belarus Deal, Citing Abuses - jbegley
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-15/sandvine-says-it-will-no-longer-sell-its-products-in-belarus
======
avmich
> “We don’t want to play world police,” said chief technology officer
> Alexander Haväng.

Well...

